# [Paquets binaires] Centralisation des builds persos

## TGL

Niouzes

- 12 déc. 2003: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3 je vous annonce avec un peu de retard la disponibilité de deux nouveaux builds, l'un par dJu` ("le retour") et l'autre par Apolonius ("la vengeance"). Ils utilisent les dernières versions du patch Ximian (1.1.47.2) et du pack d'icônes (1.1-6). Merci à eux, cf. un peu plus bas pour les downloads, et beaucoup plus bas pour les discussions... 

- 27 nov. 2003: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3  pour athlon-tbird (ou autre x86)... le retour ! Apolonius a trouvé un hébergeur pour son paquet, qui comporte les dernières versions des patchs Ximian (1.1.46) et du pack d'icônes (1_1-6). Ça en fait sans conteste la version binaire de OpenOffice francisé à installer si vous êtes en x86. Rendez-vous en bas de ce post...

- 29 oct. 2003: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r2 pour athlon-tbird. Ce build d'Apolonius est compilé en -mcpu et non -march, et devrait donc fonctionner aussi (avec qlqs optimisations en moins) sur n'importe quel type d'architecture x86. Petit bonus, Apolonius à utilisé la dernière version du pack d'icônes ximian. Je recommande donc cette version plutôt que la mienne, sauf si vous tenez à avoir des optimisation pentium3.

 - 27 oct. 2003: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r2 pour pentium3. Cette version installe maintenant aussi l'aide en français, et ne souffre plus du bug d'import des fichiers Excel (compilation en -O1... ouais, c'est pas très hype, mais sincèrement j'ai pas senti la différence). Cf. le README pour les détails. Notez que ce build nécéssite de passez en openssl-0.9.7, ce qui est un peu galère quand on y est pas déjà.

 - 12 oct. 2003: openoffice-ximian-1.1.0-r2 pour pentium3 (petite mise à jour ajoutant de nouveaux icônes, corrigeant qlqs bugs, mais toujours un bug dans l'importation de certains documents Excel, cf. ce thread)

Introduction

Voilà, y'a de temps en temps des posts pour annoncer la disponibilité de paquets qu'ils ont patiemment compilés et qu'ils mettent généreusement à disposition. Parceque ce sont des annonces qui appellent peu de réponses et qui se retrouvent vite dans les limbes du forum, je suggère qu'on centralise ça dans un seul thread. 

Donc si vous aussi vous avez fait des paquets binaires d'un infâme bousin horrible à compiler, allez-y, dites le ici !

La liste

Voilà, j'en suis là dans ma liste. Si vous avez d'autres choses de disponibles, je vous propose de continuer en commentaire, et j'éditerai mon post pour garder ça bien clair.

app-office/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3 (athlon-tbird)

contributeur: dJu`

USE flags: -gnome -kde

CFLAGS: -march=athlon-tbird

divers: la discussion est plus loin dans ce thread...

URL: http://stock.elegiac.net/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3.tbz2

Ebuilds: http://stock.elegiac.net/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3.ebuild

sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r2 (athlon-xp ou autre x86)

contributeur: moon69

USE flags: -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build

CFLAGS: -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3

divers: Aimablement hébergement par crevette. Le thread est ici, mais aussi là. Lire aussi le readme.txt.

URL: http://baptiste.navlink.com/files/ebuilds/builds/gcc-3.2.3-r2.tbz2

x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3 (athlon-xp ou autre x86)

contributeur: moon69

USE flags: -3dfx +sse +mmx +3dnow +xml2 +truetype +nls -cjk -doc -ipv6 -debug -static +pam -sdk -gatos 

CFLAGS: -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3

divers: Aimablement hébergement par crevette. Le thread est ici, mais aussi là. Lire aussi le readme.txt.

URL: http://baptiste.navlink.com/files/ebuilds/builds/xfree-4.3.0-r3.tbz2

 kde-base/kde-3.1.4 et ses dépendances (athlon-xp ou autre x86)

contributeur: moon69

USE flags: cf. readme.txt, j'ai la flemme de trier.

CFLAGS: -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3

divers: ...

URL: http://moon.free.fr/

app-office/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r2 (pentium3 seulement)

contributeur: /me

USE flags: +gnome -kde -nptl

CFLAGS: -march=pentium3 -O1

divers: README.

Paquet: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r2.tbz2

Ebuild: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r2-ebuilds.tar.gz

app-office/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3 (athlon-tbird ou autre x86)

contributeur: Apolonius

USE flags: +gnome -kde -nptl

CFLAGS: -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O1

Divers: Citons Apolonius... «Pourquoi -O1 ? Parce que c'est le niveau d'opti des build officiels d'ooo, la plupart de la compil d'ooo s'effectue d'ailleurs en -mcpu=i686 -O1, vérifiez par vous-même.» La suite ici.

Paquet: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3.tbz2

Ebuild: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3.ebuildLast edited by TGL on Mon May 17, 2004 10:25 pm; edited 11 times in total

----------

## yuk159

Comme d'hab' les bonne idees viennent des vrai gourou  :Wink: 

La description est exellente et ce serait chouette de la garder.

Par contre pour ton Oo, ya un readme dedant ou quoi ?

Comment l'installer ?

----------

## TGL

Ah oui, pour l'install de ces paquets:

 - en général --> faut coller le binaire paquet-version.tbz2 dans votre /usr/portage/package/All (et éventuellement faire aussi un lien dessus depuis /usr/portage/package/categorie, je suis plus trop sûr). Ensuite, "emerge -pvk =categorie/paquet-version", vérifer les USE flags, et puis "emerge -k =categorie/paquet-version" pour en finir.

 - pour openoffice-ximian --> il faut probablement d'abord choper l'ebuild, qui n'est pas dans portage, mais traine sur bugzilla:

```
# wget -O/tmp/openoffice-ximian-1.1.0.tar.gz http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=18579&action=view  

# cd /usr/local/portage

# tar xvzf /tmp/openoffice-ximian-1.1.0.tar.gz 
```

----------

## dioxmat

Entierement d'accord, il faudrait meme faire un vrai site dessus je pense. avec genre les USE et tout le bordel, ca pourrait le faire :)

Je passe ton post en sticky.

----------

## crevette

comment on créé un build au fait ?

----------

## TGL

@mat: thanks. Et effectivement, un genre de site pour ces trucs là ce serait sympa. Mais bon, ça peut devenir vite compliqué si on veut tout bien faire. Attendons déjà de voir comment évolue la version «bonne franquette» sur le forum, et si y'a beaucoup de demande, non ?

@crevette: c'est l'option -b de emerge (si tu veux installer et garder un tbz2) ou -B si tu veux juste faire un tbz2. Les builds se retrouvent après dans /usr/portage/packages.

----------

## crevette

ok cool, je devrais le faire automatiquement comme ca je "share". vu que j'ai de la bande passante sur mon serveur a defaut d'avoir de la place.

----------

## moon69

tres bonne idee,

c'est cool, je pensais a un truc du genre http:/www.apt-get.org

un moteur de recherche pour ebuild comme chez debian cheri!  :Wink: 

mais le bleme, c'est que ze suis pas devloppeur, alors les pro du php/mysql! un peude bonne volonte  :Smile: 

----------

## bestel

Bein je crois qu'il y a un truc dans le genre d'apt-get.org qui s'est mis en place, ca s'apelle : 

http://www.breakmygentoo.net ... mais j'ai l'impression que l'activité du site diminue.

----------

## TGL

BMG c'est plus pour les ebuilds officieux, par pour les paquets précompilés. Je pense pas qu'ils aient la place et la bande passante pour faire un site de paquets précompilés.

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait mettre en ligne openoffice pour pentium III (la version 1.1 est passée stable et je ne dispose pas des 2.1Go nécessaire à sa comiplation   :Crying or Very sad:  ) ???

Et est-ce qu'une (autre) âme charitable (  :Wink:  ) pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi la version openoffice-bin stable est restée la 1.0 ???

----------

## TGL

Tu veux absolument le openoffice vanillia ? Parceque je vais refaire un openoffice-ximian avec les bons CFLAGS pour l'histoire des imports xls, et si possible la doc en français, ce soir ou demain soir.

----------

## yoyo

Ok, ça me va !!!   :Wink: 

Je n'ai jamais testé les ximian mais pourquoi pas (par contre, il va falloir que j'unmerge mon vanillia) !!!

C'était en effet, l'histoire des imports xls qui me bloquait un peu   :Mr. Green:  .

Par contre, est-ce que tu sais pourquoi les binaires dans portage sont restés sur la version 1.0 ???

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour le tbz2 ximian   :Very Happy:   .Last edited by yoyo on Thu Oct 23, 2003 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

Bah ici les binaires 1.1.O m'ont l'air d'être juste tildarchés (au moins sur x86). Je pense que c'est encore la quarantaine  réglementaire,  ça fait pas si longtemps qu'ils sont sortis, si ?

<off mode="ma vie">

Pour les binaires, j'essaye de lancer ça ce soir, mais je ne promets pas non plus : il faut juste que je trouve où est mon nouvel appart' et que j'y emmenage, après ça devrait le faire  :Very Happy: 

</off>

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Je pense que c'est encore la quarantaine  réglementaire,  ça fait pas si longtemps qu'ils sont sortis, si ?

 

Non, depuis le début de la semaine seulement.

Mais ça me démange à chaque fois que je fais un emerge -vp world   :Laughing:  .

Il n'y a aucune urgence pour moi d'avoir la version 1.1 (surtout qu'il n'y aura pas besoin de la compiler).

C'est juste pour que mon système soit à jour; donc ne va pas renverser tes cartons juste pour ça   :Wink:  .

----------

## Apolonius

TGL > Pour ton eventuel prochain build de Ximian-ooo, j'avais posté une méthode pour avoir une localisation de l'aide ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=89505&start=50

(j'espère que tu comprendras

 mon anglais lamentable). J'ai lu également autre part qu'il était possible d'installer la localisation de l'aide après l'installation du binaire.

J'attends avec impatience ton build car je n'ai plus assez d'espace disque pour compiler moi même ooo.

autre chose: je n'arrive pas à lancer app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.0-r2 (pentium3),  une fois installé. J'obtiens la même erreur que lorque l'on essaie de lancer un ooo localisé dans un environnement configuré avec une locale differente. J'ai pourtant essayé  toutes les locales francophones. Par contre, je n'ai aucun prob avec ce build, app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.0 (athlon-tbird) .

----------

## TGL

Bon, comme les choses sont jamais simples en Italie, toujours pas d'appart', donc pas encore de build. Mais  ça devrait se régler ce WE, et donc je devrais l'uploader lundi (grrr... c'est dur de plus avoir internet chez soit).

Pour l'internationalisation, merci Apolonius pour ton post, c'est très compréhensible. Je vais essayer d'integrer tout ça via l'ebuild pour que tout soit ok dans mon paquet.

Et quant au coup des locales, je sais pas trop, je posterai mon environnement histoire que tu puisses essayer dans des conditions qui marchent pour moi. A lundi donc  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Plop ! Voilà, un nouveau build openoffice-ximian-fr pour pentium3 est disponible. Voir le gros post du début.

----------

## Apolonius

Merci TGL.

Malheureusement ton build ne marche pas sur mon système. Peut-être parce que mon proc est un athlon-tbird. Cela aurait peut-être passé si tu avais compilé avec mcpu au lieu de march. 

Je compte tenter une recompilation en faisant au préalable le ménage dans mon /var/tmp (et peut-être faire un mount -bind avec une autre partition pour augmenter l'espace).

----------

## TGL

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Cela aurait peut-être passé si tu avais compilé avec mcpu au lieu de march. 

 

C'est vrai que ça aurait pas été idiot ça, désolé de n'y avoir pas pensé... Encore un truc à retenir pour la prochaine fois.

Sinon, pour info, si tu te lances dans une compil' athlon, moi il m'a fallu ~3Go libres sur le dur. Bonne chance.

----------

## yoyo

Coucou TGL,

Merci pour les binaires ximian-openoffice que tu as eu la patience (et la place   :Wink:   ) de compiler (et en français en plus).

Je rencontre cependant un petit problème : *Quote:*   

> /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/setup.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Un petit " qpkg -f /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6" me donne :

```
dev-libs/openssl *
```

Mais quand je fais "emerge -vp openssl", j'obtiens : 

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k
```

J'en déduis donc que tu as une version "masquée" des lib openssl.

Mais quelle version exactement (=> 0.9.7 mais après c'est quoi la lettre/release) ???

Ca serait top si tu pouvais indiquer cela dans ton "README" pour les prochains utilisateurs.

Et encore merci ...

----------

## TGL

Ah oui, bien vu yoyo, j'avais oublié que y'avait des libs aussi tatillonnes...

Bref, chez moi c'est donc "dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7c", qui est en ~x86. Par contre, si tu fais la mise à jour, il est probable que tu aies alors des programmes compilés pour ta 0.9.6 qu'il faille rebuilder. (cf. les einfo à la fin de l'emerge). J'espère que ça ne te prendra pas plus de temps qu'une compil' d'openoffice  :Very Happy: 

Je vais de ce pas updater mon README...

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bref, chez moi c'est donc "dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7c", qui est en ~x86. Par contre, si tu fais la mise à jour, il est probable que tu aies alors des programmes compilés pour ta 0.9.6 qu'il faille rebuilder. (cf. les einfo à la fin de l'emerge). J'espère que ça ne te prendra pas plus de temps qu'une compil' d'openoffice 
> 
> 

 

Ouhaachhh !!!

Le résultat de "etcat -d openssl" fait peur !!!!   :Shocked:   => un fichier texte de 28ko   :Confused: 

Mais bon, à priori ça devrait passer, je n'ai que des ">=".

Croisons les doigts (de pieds   :Wink:   ) pour que cela ne m'oblige pas à réinstaller KDE par exemple  et au hasard ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## TGL

J'aurais plutôt fait un "qpkg -I -q openssl" (26 paquet ici tout de même).

Note que le fait que les dépendances soit sur >=openssl-0.9.6 ne veux pas dire que tu n'auras pas à recompiler : ce qui compte, c'est au'un programme tourne avec la branche détéctée lorsqu'il a été compilé. Mais par contre je suis pas sûr que cette recompilation soit super urgente, il semble que les libs 0.9.6 restent à trainer de toute façon.

Je te cite les infos de l'ebuild openssl si tu n'as pas encore lu (et pour les autres) :  *Quote:*   

>  You can now re-compile all packages that are linked against OpenSSL 0.9.6 by using revdep-rebuild from gentoolkit:
> 
>   # revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6
> 
>   # revdep-rebuild --soname libcrypto.so.0.9.6
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Je te cite les infos de l'ebuild openssl si tu n'as pas encore lu (et pour les autres) :  *Quote:*    You can now re-compile all packages that are linked against OpenSSL 0.9.6 by using revdep-rebuild from gentoolkit:
> 
>   # revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6
> 
>   # revdep-rebuild --soname libcrypto.so.0.9.6
> ...

 

Oula oula oula ...

Chez moi, la première ligne (revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6) va me recompiler 26 paquets !!!  :Shocked: 

Du coup, je n'ai plus openoffice du tout pendant ces recompilations.  :Confused: 

De toute façon, je n'ai pas le choix   :Arrow:   je n'ai pas assez de place pour (re)compiler OOo sur ma machine.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si j'avais pu, je crois que j'aurais eu plus vite fait de le recompiler ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Plus de place ...

Pas de bol ...

Tant pis ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TGL

Ouais mais comme je disais, j'ai l'impression que tu n'es pas obligé de faire ça immédiatement: il semble que quand tu update la lib en 0.9.7, il te laisse trainer la 0.9.6 histoire de ne rien casser. Bref, c'est juste pour bien tout nettoyer qu'il faut relinker les paquets sur la 0.9.7, mais ça n'est pas urgent. Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris...

 *Quote:*   

> Du coup, je n'ai plus openoffice du tout pendant ces recompilations.

 

Pourquoi ?

----------

## yoyo

Parce que j'ai du unmerger mon openoffice que j'avais compilé avec amour   :Wink:   pour installer la ximian ...

Que la version Ximian est masquée ...

Donc, soit je mets ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" pour tous les paquets à re-emerger => et là ça me tente moyen ...

Soit j'unmerge ximian pour pouvoir faire le "revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6" jusqu'au bout sans plantage ...

Voili, voila ...

----------

## TGL

Bah je comprend toujours pas...

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openssl

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -k openoffice-ximian-fr
```

À partir de là tu peux utiliser openoffice.

Ensuite seulement, quand tu le souhaites...

```
# revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6

# revdep-rebuild --soname libcrypto.so.0.9.6
```

Pas besoin d'être en ~x86 ici je pense. Le seul truc qui pourrais t'y contraindre, c'est si certain paquets dans leur version stable dépendait de =dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6*, mais je doute qu'il y en ait. 

J'ai raté qqch ?

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ensuite seulement, quand tu le souhaites...

 

J'aime pas laisser trainer les choses, après j'oublie et le jour où ça ne marche plus je suis incapable de me souvenir pourquoi ...   :Mr. Green: 

En fait, c'est lors du "revdep-rebuild", avant de re-emerger les paquets qu'il m'indique que ximian est masqué.

Je pense qu'il refait "emerge xxx yyy zzz ..." de tous les paquets qui dépendent de la lib; et comme ximian est masqué, j'ai droit à une erreur et il ne re-emerge rien du tout.

Tu vas me dire que j'aurai pu modifier mon package.umask et laisser ximian.

J'aurai pu en effet ... Mais j'étais pas trop bien réveillé ce matin.  :Mr. Green: 

Mais maintenant que tu le dis, je ne vois pas trop bien le rapport entre ximian et libssl.so.0.9.6 !!??   :Shocked: 

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu vas me dire que j'aurai pu modifier mon package.umask et laisser ximian.

 

Là ce serait plus au niveau de l'ebiuld que tu devrais changer le ~x86 en x86, c'est probablement le plus simple. (Pour mémoire, le package.unmask n'agit que contre le mask, pas contre les tildes.) 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mais maintenant que tu le dis, je ne vois pas trop bien le rapport entre ximian et libssl.so.0.9.6 !!??  

 

J'allais le dire, mais j'ai pas non plus regardé comment le "bidule" nommé revdep-rebuild essayait de fonctionner...

Si j'étais moi, je ferais, pour la totale depuis le début : 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openssl

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -k openoffice-ximian-fr

# emerge -pv $( for p in `qpkg -q -I -v dev-libs/openssl | sed -e "1,2d" -e "/openoffice/d"` ; do echo =`qpkg -I -v -nc $p` ; done )

# emerge $( for p in `qpkg -q -I -v dev-libs/openssl | sed -e "1,2d" -e "/openoffice/d"` ; do echo =`qpkg -I -v -nc $p` ; done ) 
```

----------

## yoyo

A quoi correspond cette commande ??

```
emerge -pv $( for p in `qpkg -q -I -v dev-libs/openssl | sed -e "1,2d" -e "/openoffice/d"` ; do echo =`qpkg -I -v -nc $p` ; done )
```

Tu listes tous les paquets qui dépendent de openssl à l'exception d'openoffice ???

Je retrouve certain paquets avec les deux méthodes mais celle que tu proposes en contient beaucoup moins.

Sais-tu pourquoi ??? (AMHA, ça doit rejoindre la première question mais bon ...)

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu listes tous les paquets qui dépendent de openssl à l'exception d'openoffice ???

 

Oui, enfin qui en dépendent directement. Il y a une suffisament forte probabilité pour que ça suffise, enfin, une probabilité qui est assez forte pour me convaincre moi. Maintenant, je rate du coup les paquets qui utilisent openssl sans en dépendre explicitement, mais je fais le pari que y'en a pas tant que ça.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je retrouve certain paquets avec les deux méthodes mais celle que tu proposes en contient beaucoup moins.

 

Disons que ça a du bon et du moins bon : 

 - d'un côté, revdep-rebuild trouve peut-être les paquets dont je viens de dire que j'allais les oublier

 - d'un autre côté, revdep-rebuild est aussi un gros bourrin et te propose très probablement de recompiler des choses qui n'ont pas en fait à l'être (genre qui utilisent des libs liées à openssl, sans utiliser openssl directement, ce qui n'est pas un problème)

Bref, ma méthode suffit je pense à corriger une grande partie des vrais problèmes... après, à l'usage, il se peut qu'il y ait encore des programmes qui se plaignent de pas avoir leur openssl-0.9.6, mais ce sera de toute façon facile à corriger. C'est la méthode "guérir un peu" plutôt que "prévenir beaucoup". À toi de voir...

----------

## yoyo

OK, merci beaucoup pour tes explications et ton aide.  :Very Happy: 

Pour le moment, je laisse ma babasse tourner avec le revdep-rebuild : j'ai à faire ailleurs pour le moment (et pour un long moment).

Autant la laisser bosser pendant que je n'y suis pas et m'éviter des (improbables) problèmes plus tard.   :Wink: 

(mais bon, faut pas pousser, si elle n'a pas fini à mon retour, j'utilise ta méthode   :Twisted Evil:  )

PS : la différence de paquet entre le revdep et ta méthode est de l'ordre d'une bonne douzaine sur ma machine.

----------

## Apolonius

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de finir de compiler un build de Ximian-OOO-1.1-fr avec CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-tbird -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing" . Cette version compilée avec gcc-3.2.X, ne comporte pas le bug à l'import de feuilles de calcul excel, ni celui du copié/collé dans sc.

Cerise sur le gâteau, j'ai utilisé la version 1.1-5 du pack d'icônes, alors que l'ebuild proposé par TGL n'utilise que la version 1.1-4. 

Je peux fournir le binaire à qui souhaiterait l'héberger pour que d'autres en profite.

----------

## TGL

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Cerise sur le gâteau, j'ai utilisé la version 1.1-5 du pack d'icônes, alors que l'ebuild proposé par TGL n'utilise que la version 1.1-4. 

 

Ah, bien vu. Je vais updater l'ebuild rapidement.

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Je peux fournir le binaire à qui souhaiterait l'héberger pour que d'autres en profite.

 

Malheureusement moi je ne peux pas (j'ai juste un compte free.fr de 100Mo, et mon build en mange déjà ~70 je crois). Mais bon, il y aura bien une âme charitable un peu mieux équipée parmis nous... 

En tout cas merci pour le build, je vais de ce pas le rajouter à la liste.

...

Ah bah ça y est c'est fait, j'avais zappé de poster ce message  :Smile: 

----------

## Apolonius

- mon build fait 75 mo (mcpu oblige...)

- il est compilé mcpu=athlon-tbird (et non athlon-xp mais cela ne change presque rien)

----------

## TGL

Ack.  :Smile: 

----------

## Le Sot Zi

gha : g ça, moi :

 *Quote:*   

> damien@EvaZion2 damien $ oosetup
> 
> running openoffice.org setup...
> 
> setup failed.. abort
> ...

 

 :Question: 

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> damien@EvaZion2 damien $ oosetup
> 
> running openoffice.org setup...
> 
> setup failed.. abort

 

Perso j'ai jamais lancé oosetup, les applis marchaient direct (enfin, la première fois, le wrapper fait quelquechose en plus pour te créer t aconfig locale, et puis c'est tout.)

----------

## Le Sot Zi

tu c d'où ça peut viendre ?

----------

## TGL

 *Le Sot Zi wrote:*   

> tu c d'où ça peut viendre ?

 

Pas vraiment, mais je crois vraiment pas que tu sois censé lancer ce machin, donc c'est un peu un faux problème, non ?

----------

## Le Sot Zi

bah euh...

 *Quote:*   

> damien@EvaZion2 damien $ oowriter
> 
> running openoffice.org setup...
> 
> setup failed.. abort
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

Quelle version d'OOo utilises-tu ??? Pour quelle architecture ???

@TGL : Ayéééé, z'ai mon zoli OOo-ximian qui fonctionne ...   :Very Happy: 

Merci Tézé-elle ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Le Sot Zi

J'utilise OOo ximian 1.1 fr pour p3...

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Quelle version d'OOo utilises-tu ??? Pour quelle architecture ???

 

----------

## Le Sot Zi

g dit ke ct pour p3... pentium 3, koa... J'ai un p4 mobile...

----------

## yoyo

 *Quote:*   

> g dit ke ct pour p3... pentium 3, koa...

 Ca, j'avais compris merci. Simplement j'avais posé 2 questions et je n'ai eu qu'1 réponse ...

La version de TGL a été "compilée avec march=pentium3, donc ne marchera que sur pentium3 ou approchant" (dixit le README fournit).

A priori, ça devrait quand-même passer chez toi (a priori).

Tu as essayé oowriter dans une session X en root ???

Tu as bien la version de lib "openssl-0.9.7" (j'ai eu un pb similaire au tien mais il était un peu plus verbeux) ???

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé oowriter dans une session X en root ???

 

Et puis même question en simple utilisateur, parceque ça tu nous a pas encore dit que ça marchait pas  :Smile: 

(après avoir supprimé ~/.sversionrc et ~/.openoffice si possible)

Bon, sinon, rien à voir, enfin si, mais... y'a toujours personne pour héberger le build d'Apolonius ? Il poserait sûrement moins de problèmes au gens celui là... Allez, je suis sûr que vous êtes plein à avoir 75Mo de libres quelquepart sur le web...

----------

## Le Sot Zi

g une freebox.... Mais je pense pas kelle sera dispo 24h/24... Sinon, je v tet vider mon compte free, pour pouvoir mettre ça...

----------

## Le Sot Zi

Sinon, cela répond-t-il aux questions ?

 *Quote:*   

> EvaZion2 root # rm .sversionrc
> 
> EvaZion2 root # rm -rf .openoffice/
> 
> EvaZion2 root # oowriter
> ...

 

----------

## Le Sot Zi

 *Quote:*   

> damien@EvaZion2 damien $ /opt/OpenOffice.org/setup
> 
> /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/setup.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libbonobo-activation.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> damien@EvaZion2 damien $ su
> ...

 

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> damien@EvaZion2 damien $ /opt/OpenOffice.org/setup
> 
> /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/setup.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libbonobo-activation.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Heu... tu l'as installé sans les dépendances ton ooo où bien c'est une simple question de version de la lib ? Dans tout les cas, un petit : 

```
# LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/" ldd /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/soffice.bin
```

 pourrait s'avérer utile pour voir où tu en es exactement.

 *Quote:*   

> checking for XML catalog (/etc/xml/catalog)... found
> 
> checking for xmlcatalog... /usr/bin/xmlcatalog
> 
> checking for DocBook XML DTD V4.1.2 in XML catalog... not found
> ...

 

Arf, les joies des catalogues de DTD... Si j'étais toi, j'essaierai de remerger les paquets listés par cette commande:

```
 # emerge -p -e gtk-doc | egrep 'app\-text/.*(xml|sgml|docbook)'
```

(ou bien emerger bonobo-activation sans le flag "doc" peut-être ?)

----------

## Le Sot Zi

g recompilé bonobo et openssl, fé des liens symboliques, et ça marche...

Merci...

----------

## ka2er

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Niouzes
> 
> - 29 oct. 2003: openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r2 pour athlon-tbird. Ce build d'Apolonius est compilé en -mcpu et non -march, et devrait donc fonctionner aussi (avec qlqs optimisations en moins) sur n'importe quel type d'architecture x86. Petit bonus, Apolonius à utilisé la dernière version du pack d'icônes ximian. Je recommande donc cette version plutôt que la mienne, sauf si vous tenez à avoir des optimisation pentium3.
> 
> Mais il n'a nulle part où héberger la chose, donc y'a-t-il quelqu'un pour s'en charger ? (c'est un coup de 75Mo environ)
> ...

 

je peux tenter de l'herberger .. mais ya environ combien de DL par jour ?

----------

## Apolonius

ka2er> Si tu es d'accord pour heberger je peux te fournir le flambant neuf openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1-r3 (patch 45)  compilé avec les mêmes options que le précédent  :Smile: 

Communiques-moi en PM l'adresse où uploader. Je ne pense pas que cela fasse énormément de download.

----------

## TGL

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> ka2er> Si tu es d'accord pour heberger je peux te fournir le flambant neuf openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1-r3 (patch 45)  compilé avec les mêmes options que le précédent 

 

\o/ woué!

Oublie pas d'uploader l'ebuild aussi pour que d'autres puissent éventuellement faire des builds pour d'autres archis, etc. Et puis quand tu auras uploadé, tu peux coller les infos ici histoires que j'update le first post?

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas que cela fasse énormément de download.

 

Nan, je pense pas effectivement.  Ça reste très confidentiel tout ça, y'a juste quelques participants de ce forum qui sont susceptibles d'être intéressés.

Oh, et puis aussi : merci ka2er  :Smile: 

----------

## Apolonius

ka2er étant derrière un firewall, il ne peux pas me fournir une addresse où uploader. Par conséquent, j'ai proposé de me faire un petit ftp, de sorte qu'il puisse downloader les fichiers. 

Malheureusement, c'est la première fois que je fais ce genre de chose. J'ai déjà souscrit à dns2go et installé leur client qui marche bien semble-t'il. Par contre pour la config de pure-ftpd, cela risque d'être moins facile, d'autant + que, moi aussi, je suis derrière un firewall. 

Si vous avez une meilleure idée pour transferrer un fichier entre 2 postes protégés sans prise de tête, je suis preneur.

----------

## broly

JE peux aider sur la conf de pure-ftpd si il faut, je me serais bien proposer pour le download mais je suis en 512/128 donc bon ... par contre en cas de grosse galere je peux laisser passer 1 personne a 5 ko/s max   :Sad: 

----------

## TGL

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Par contre pour la config de pure-ftpd, cela risque d'être moins facile, d'autant + que, moi aussi, je suis derrière un firewall. 

 

Ça peut être assez simple, ça dépend du firewall.

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Si vous avez une meilleure idée pour transferrer un fichier entre 2 postes protégés sans prise de tête, je suis preneur.

 

Pareil, dépend du fw (et de qui le contrôle). Sinon, moi je trouve que ouvrir un compte chez free.fr ça dépanne bien souvent quand on veut pas s'embêter à faire serveur soit même. Mais 100Mo c'est vite plein...

----------

## Apolonius

Bon, ça avance.

Je vais ouvrir un topic sur pure-ftpd car j'ai des questions à ce sujet.

----------

## ka2er

pourquoi pas faire un petit serveur apache ?

----------

## Apolonius

C'est bon, cela marche !!! Je n'avais pas lu la doc de pure-ftpd en entier, notamment la partie concernant les utilisateurs virtuels et leur authentification.

Encore quelques tests de secu et ce sera bon.

Ce soir, je compte me mater alias sur m6, je posterai après.  :Smile: 

----------

## ka2er

pareil pour alias  :Wink: 

----------

## Apolonius

ka2er > check tes PM stp.

----------

## ka2er

je t repondu en mp

----------

## Apolonius

Salut,

j'ai enfin trouvé un petit espace chez  wanadoo pour héberger mon build d'ooo-ximian:

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/univers-sport/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3.ebuild

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/univers-sport/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3.tbz2

Cela comporte la dernière version des patchs ximian 1.1.46 et du pack d'icônes 1_1-6.

J'ai utilisé les flags -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O1

Pourquoi -O1 ? Parce que c'est le niveau d'opti des build officiels d'ooo, la plupart de la compil d'ooo s'effectue d'ailleurs en  -mcpu=i686 -O1, vérifiez par vous-même. 

L'ebuild est donné uniquement pour permettre l'installation du binaire. Comme j'avais des prob de linking avec  -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER et -fno-strict-aliasing pdt la compil', je les ai mis directement  dans mes CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS après les avoir commentés dans l'ebuild.

Si vous désirez compiler par vous-même, il faudra donc  ajouter  -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER et -fno-strict-aliasing à vos CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS.

----------

## TGL

\o/ Woué \o/

J'ai updaté le post initial pour ce paquet. 

Merci Apolonius.

----------

## ka2er

yep merci  :Wink:  je croyais que tu avais laché l'affaire. encore MERCI

----------

## TGL

 *ka2er wrote:*   

> yep merci  je croyais que tu avais laché l'affaire. encore MERCI

 

Nan nan, je lache pas, je suis juste assez peu dispo ces temps ci. Mais de tps en tps, je passe encore par ici  :Wink: 

----------

## ka2er

dans le build d'apolonius je vois :

```
 

   mkdir ${WORKDIR}/helpcontent_33_unix

    cd ${WORKDIR}/helpcontent_33_unix

    unpack helpcontent_33_unix.tgz

```

mais il ne vas pas chercher le fichier helpcontent_33_unix.tgz est ce normal ?

car moi j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```
>>> Unpacking helpcontent_33_unix.tgz to /media/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3/work/helpcontent_33_unix

tar (child): /usr/portage/distfiles/helpcontent_33_unix.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-fr-1.1.0-r3 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 295, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking helpcontent_33_unix.tgz

```

----------

## Apolonius

ka2er > Tu as raison. Mon ebuild ne contient pas l'adresse d'une source de tÃ©lÃ©chargement pour helcontent_33_unix.tgz.  Vu que j'avais dÃ©jÃ  ce fichier dans mon /usr/portage/distfiles, cet oubli est passÃ© inaperÃ§u.

----------

## ka2er

```

SRC_URI="http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/packages/openoffice/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_source.tar.bz2

    http://niihau.student.utwente.nl/openoffice/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_source.tar.bz2

    http://ftp.stardiv.de/pub/OpenOffice.org/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_source.tar.bz2

    http://ooo.ximian.com/packages/${PATCHLEVEL}/ooo-build-${XIMIAN_VER}.tar.gz

    http://ooo.ximian.com/packages/ooo-icons-${ICON_VER}.tar.gz

    http://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_33_unix.tgz"

```

voici ce que je propose comme modification.

J'ai un autre problème il me manque une série de patchs 

```

   #Still needed: The STLport patch

    cd ${S}

    rm stlport/STLport-4.5.3.patch

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/newstlportfix.patch

    #Fix compilation with gcc 3.2.x 

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/config.patch   

    #Fix nptl compile issues

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nptl.patch

    

    #Additional patch for Kernel 2.6

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/openoffice-1.1.0-linux-2.6-fix.patch

    
```

quelqu'un peut il me dire ou je peux les trouver ?

EDIT

> debut de reponse :

je crois que je peux prendre ceux de :

/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian/files/1.1.0/

----------

## Apolonius

Oui c'est Ã§a...

Je n'ai pas Ã©tÃ© trÃ¨s rigoureux en packageant mon ebuild. Je pensais que les personnes intÃ©ressÃ©es utiliseraient davantage le binaire. 

Si tu pouvais m'indiquer les modifs au fur et Ã  mesure, cela serait bien parce que je 'ai absolument plus envie de me taper des dizaines de src_unpack sur les sources de ooo pour verifier. Je ne l'ai dÃ©jÃ  que trop fait pour construire les binaires... 

Je ferais un update de l'ebuild quand j'en aurais le temps et l'envie.

----------

## dju`

bon, j'avais déjà fourni un binaire ooo ya un moment, mais il doit être buggé avec l'import xsl. du coup, j'aimerais profiter pour refaire un binaire, vu que j'ai un peu de cpu à disposition et un peu de place pour le partager.

le top serait:

- un ooo en francais (dans les menus ET dans l'aide),

- un ooo qui ne bugge pas (l'histoire des xsl, des puces et autres)

- un ooo qui utilise les derniers icones,

- un ooo récent (au moins du 1.1.0),

- le tout compilé pour de l'athlon-tbird en ce qui me concerne.

comme je ne suis plus tres au courant des derniers bugs, je voulais savoir si je pouvais utiliser l'ebuild d'apolonius, le 1.1.0-r3 fourni plus haut, sans crainte ou vaut-il mieux que j'attende la version updatée ?

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Apolonius

essaye d'abord  mon build en binaire  :Smile: 

Il ne comporte aucun bug connu. 

Si tu trouves le niveau d'opti faiblard, essaye avec d'autres flags mais je suis pret Ã  parier que tu ne percevras AUCUNE diffÃ©rence.

----------

## dju`

je viens d'essayer, il me fait le coup de la libssl. comme je n'ai pas envie de recompiler ssl (je reste en stable), je voudrais compiler ooo. et à part ca, sécuritairement parlant, portage ne vérifie pas le checksum d'un tbz2 (en admettant qu'on puisse se procurer un digest valide) ? ca freine un peu la mise en place d'un miroir officiel de binaires ca non ?

----------

## Apolonius

Si tu as un pb avec libssl, un  symlink de ta version vers la version demandée devrait te permettre d'au moins  lancer le binaire . 

 Concernant le digest, pourquoi en faire un ? Vu le mode de diffusion, il faut me faire confiance pour le binaire ou bien le compiler sois-même.

Je crois que ximian sortira un binaire officiel une fois que OOO-ximian sera suffisamment finalisé.

----------

## dju`

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> il faut me faire confiance pour le binaire

  hé oui  :Smile: 

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Je crois que ximian sortira un binaire officiel une fois que OOO-ximian sera suffisamment finalisé.

  qui ne sera malheureusement pas localisé  :Smile: 

après un ln -s des libs manquantes, j'obtiens :

```
/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/soffice.bin: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsal.so.3)
```

 (en effet j'ai la 2.3.2), d'où l'intérêt de compiler ooo!

----------

## Apolonius

arf j'avais oublié le coup de la glibc... Si tu veux compiler, je peux donner des explications sur la raison de ma bidouille avec les FLAGS: si je laissais dans l'ebuild les "append -fno-strict-aliasing et -DTT-truc" , j'ai remarqué que, pdt la compil', ces options se trouvaient répétées 4 à 8 fois par commande gcc. Je retrouvais cette répétition anormale dans /var/tmp/portage/o*/build-info/CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS. La compil' s'arrêtait aléatoirement, mais toujours pdt une phase de linking. et un ebuild o*.ebuild merge permettait de reprendre la compil'...

C'est la raison de ma petite manip' qui a fonctionné pour ce cas. 

D'un autre côté ce "bug" provient peut-être du fait que je tourne en instable.

----------

## dju`

bon, il me faudrait l'url pour helpcontent_33_unix.tgz, et sinon, les patches newstlportfix.patch, config.patch, nptl.patch, openoffice-1.1.0-linux-2.6-fix.patch, solar_segfix.patch et oo_1.1-nptl.patch, je peux utiliser ceux de portage ?

----------

## Apolonius

- la version 1.1.47-2 du patch ximian vient de sortir  :Smile: 

- helpcontent_33_unix.tgz se trouve sur tout bon ftp officiel d'ooo

- les patchs sont les mêmes que pour les versions précédentes

----------

## dju`

merci pour les infos. j'ai lancé une compile avec tout ca, on va voir  :Smile: 

----------

## dju`

après 8h de compilation (au lieu des 10 habituelles), c'est prêt. j'ai remis le -DTT et le -fno-strict-aliasing dans l'ebuild, ca n'a pas posé de problème (je tourne en stable). j'ai aussi ajouté un $SRC_URI pour le helpcontent. je vais donc upper tout ca à la place de l'ancien build 1.1.0. par contre j'ai juste un bug de fontes dans le menu format/numérotation et puces, vous avez ca aussi avec vos compiles maison ?Last edited by dju` on Tue Mar 02, 2004 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apolonius

Je viens de finir mon build également  :Smile: 

Bonne nouvelle pour toi: Ton prob pour les puces / n° n'est pas un bug. Cela se corrige facilement en copiant les fontes /opt/OpenOffice.org/share/fonts/truetype/opens__.ttf dans ton rep des fontes ttf. (/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF par exemple). Cela résoud aussi les prob avec l'éditeur d'équation.

----------

## TGL

 *Apolonius wrote:*   

> Cela se corrige facilement en copiant les fontes /opt/OpenOffice.org/share/fonts/truetype/opens__.ttf dans ton rep des fontes ttf. (/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF par exemple). 

 

On peut même, plus simplement, ajouter dans son /etc/fonts/local.conf: 

```
<dir>/opt/OpenOffice.org/share/fonts/truetype</dir>
```

Après, un petit coup de "fc-cache", puis on relance ooffice, et puis voilà.

----------

## Apolonius

Je suis en cours d'upload pour la nouvelle version.

Je viens de penser à un truc: la methode gentoo que l'on utilise pour sauvegarder le binaire, rend ce binaire extrémement spécifique à l'environnement ayant servi à compiler. 

Pourquoi ne pas compiler ooo-ximian avec FEATURES="keepwork" et, à la fin de la compil', récupérer les binaires zippés dans .../build/$TAG/instsetoo/unxlngi4.pro/$LANG/normal/ ?

En principe, il s'agit d'un binaire officiel ayant la possibilité de détecter les versions des libs avt de s'installer. Si cela se trouve, cette methode permet de créer des binaires compatibles avec toute distribution.

EDIT: j'ai uploadé le binaire de la nouvelle version

----------

## dju`

je viens moi aussi d'uploader le binaire pour du stable. j'ai utilisé cet ebuild. TGL, tu pourrais virer l'ancien binaire et remplacer par celui ci dans le premier post ? merci! Apolonius, à creuser ton idée, ca pourrait eviter de faire un binaire pour chaque version d'environnement. Je propose aussi que l'ebuild rajoute le <dir> dans le local.conf au cas où il ne s'y trouve pas. qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## deluxe

je viens de compiler OOffice ximian en fr pour p3 dés que je le peux je le poste  :Smile: 

----------

## woinnie

bonjour, 

j'ai utilisé le paquet d'Apolonius sur une gentoo p4, principalement installée avec des paquets stables.

en lancant n'importe quel bin oo*, j'ai l'erreur "Setup failed", en lancant /opt/Openoffice.org/programs/soffice il me demande une libssl plus recente.

j'ai donc emergé une libssl recente mais OOo veut maintenant une glibc également plus recente.

je suis très nouveau sous Linux/gentoo et comprends pas trop ces histoires de librairies (liens symboliques qui arrangeraient un truc ??) et me demande ce qu'il fau que je fasse pour utiliser OOo-Ximian depuis ce paquet... j'ai pas vraiment envie de tout passer en instable, si defois c'etais une solution..

----------

## woinnie

après avoir finalement emergé glibc avec ~x86, j'ai :

```
/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/setup.bin: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsal.so.3)
```

comme le Mr plus haut, donc... j'abandonne en attendant un paquet différent ou vous avec une solution ?

de plus j'ai d'abord essayé de le compilé, mais après 9-10h sans erreurs a la fin , mes reps /opt/OpenOffice.Org ou /opt/Openoffice-Ximian sont vides, pas de binaires dedans...

merci pour votre aide potentielle  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

Nveautés en version english :

firefox 0.8 pour P4

open-office-ximian-1.1.50 (~x86)

+ de détails sur http://sireyessire.free.fr/

----------

## yuk159

Je sais que cela ne va pas interresser grand monde mais je viens de compiler openoffice-ximian-1.1.46 en francais pour PPC.

Et tant qu'a faire j'ai fais un binaire ,)

Par contre je n'ai pas de serveur pour  le diffuser  :Confused: 

Si ca interresse quelqu'un voila les flags :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=7400 -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

USE="altivec -gnome -kde"
```

J'ai pas eu le temps de tester encore, juste lance une premiere fois.

----------

## Corto

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Par contre je n'ai pas de serveur pour  le diffuser 

 

Bittorent est ton ami si tu as de la bande passante à prêter  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Corto wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Par contre je n'ai pas de serveur pour  le diffuser  
> 
> Bittorent est ton ami si tu as de la bande passante à prêter 

 

Le probleme n'est pas vraiment un probleme de passante, mais je trinballe cette machine a doite a gauche et le mec a l'autre bout risque de s'enerver un tantinet ou bout de la Xieme deconnexion  :Wink: 

De plus je ne suis pas un fanatique de ces trucs d'echange.

Tanpis...   :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Bon, ça fait bien longtemps qu'on a plus de contrib' ici (notament grâce aux binaires officiels pour openoffice/openoffice-ximian, ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose). Si certains veulent reposter des binaires persos, n'hésitez pas, mais en attendant je dé-stickise...

----------

## scout

C'est le nettoyage de printemps   :Laughing: 

----------

## GNUTortue

Hello j'ai openoffice-ximian-1.1.59 mais pas de serveur pour le stocker

FLAGS :	-O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer

USE= -gnome +kde +ooo-kde

Taille : 64.9 Mo

----------

## fafounet

Comme dit un peu plus haut ca devient moins interressant car il existe des binaires officiels (masqué)

----------

## GNUTortue

 *Quote:*   

> Comme dit un peu plus haut ca devient moins interressant car il existe des binaires officiels (masqué)

 

J'ai du loopé ce passage   :Embarassed: 

bah tant pis

----------

## fafounet

Arf, l'ebuild est masqué, c'est pas grave. Et puis le principal c'est d'avoir voulu participer non   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beber

perso, je peux faire des paquets compilé de tous mon système, ca me dérange pas  :Wink: 

j'attaque le début ce soir, et je met a dispo les fichiers quand j'ai re le net

je l'ai fait pour un vieille bécane il a quelques temps, ca fait quand meme plaisir

----------

## noximus

Bonjour,

je déterre ce post. Si vous cherchez un hébergeur pour binaires je suis votre homme. 

Je tiens une copie de mes binaires ici ftp://ns30760.ovh.net/gentoo/ si vous souhaitez y ajouter des binaires mp moi. C'est une connexion 5Mbits synchrone. bye

----------

## BaNaNe

Salut!

Sa fait toujours plaisir de voir que tout le monde veut aider tout le

monde!

C'est en recherchant sur ce forum pour voir si une idée de ce genre avait déjà été émise que je suis tombé sur ce post mais il n'a plus l'air très actif! Bon, on se réveille  :Wink: 

C'est vrai que l'idée de partager des paquets précompilés pour gentoo est vraiment bonne. Plusieurs fois, j'ai hésité de passer completement à debian ou archlinux parce que les temps de compilation m'ennuyaient un peu. Mais je suis resté parce que... j'aime bien gentoo et son forum  :Wink: 

Mais est-ce réellement réalisable? N'y a-t-il pas de problème avec

toutes les options de compilation (use, cflag,...)? Car toutes ces

optimisations sont les caractéristiques de gentoo (je pense..), càd avoir un système optimisé.

Sinon, si on veut vraiment que se soit efficace, il faudrait un site qui ressence tout les gens qui hébergent des binaires afin de ne pas faire de doublons et de pouvoir trouver facilement ce qu'on cherche. Un autre problème risque aussi d'etre rencontré : l'hébergement de ces fichiers

binaires... pour ma part, j'ai bien un pitit server ftp avec un up de

192kbps mais c'est pas très rapide...

Sinon, si cela est faisable, je pense que sa pourrait etre vraiment intéressant!

----------

